# for how much should I sell my eco wheels??



## EcogioM6 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm planning on selling the stock rims with tires from my 12 cruze, it came with brand new tires from the dealer, I only used them 2 weeks and then I got aftermarket wheels. I have no use for the stock ones
How much do they sell for, will sell with almost new tires and center caps

also if you guys are interested let me know, you pay for shipping

my email [email protected]
or text me (619)306-5767


----------



## CaliCruzin (Mar 3, 2014)

Where are you located?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

$1 and sold!

J/K

You could realistically ask for $800 + in my opinion and see what you get. Post on the sonic forum too as these are desirable rims. Search the threads and see what others have been asking. I just figured $150 per wheel and $50 per tire but that's just me. Doesn't include the TPMS factored in although they're there right?


----------



## EcogioM6 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm located in San Diego and it doesn't include the tpms sensors because I had to put them on the new wheels
I've seen that they sell just the rims for $700 so maybe more I could sell them for a little more with almost new tires?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

EcogioM6 said:


> I'm located in San Diego and it doesn't include the tpms sensors because I had to put them on the new wheels


Even then. Could take them off say my 1LT rims and put them on the ECOs. **** if we could do a crack deal I'd send you my 1LTs for snow tires and take your ECOs but you're in CALI so I guess that won't work


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I agree with Sadistik. $800 sounds fair. If you weren't in Ca, I would take them even tho I have an Eco and I would just use the tires and probably sell the wheels. Only problem: I have no place to put them and the shipping from Ca would kill it.


----------



## EcogioM6 (Mar 2, 2014)

I could let them go for $800 too bad shipping would be too high :/


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Post them in the Sonic board or on the Sonic FB page. They'll sell quickly.Teenagers have a lot of disposable income.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

You should put them on craigslist too.


----------



## EcogioM6 (Mar 2, 2014)

99_XC600 said:


> Post them in the Sonic board or on the Sonic FB page. They'll sell quickly.Teenagers have a lot of disposable income.


thanks I will, by any chance you know whats the fb page called??


----------



## EcogioM6 (Mar 2, 2014)

Starks8 I already did thanks


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/234878003235417/

*Trifecta's 2012 Chevy Sonic and Chevy Cruze 1.4L Turbo Projects

*https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chevy-Sonic-Owners-Forum/210076949082713


*Chevy Sonic Owners Forum*


----------



## EcogioM6 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks man


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't know for sure, but I think the Sonic crowd has to use smaller tires in order for them to fit. So you may not get bites from them at that price with new tires, since they'd have to get new ones anyway.


----------

